
Thousands of Swedes Are Inserting Microchips Under Their Skin - rashkov
https://www.npr.org/2018/10/22/658808705/thousands-of-swedes-are-inserting-microchips-under-their-skin
======
Skrillex
I can't tell if that's some crazy shit or if I am old now.

